# Legendary actor Paul Newman has died at age 83



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It is being reported that Oscar winning actor Paul Newman has died at age 83.
He had been battling cancer for sometime.The only information that I have seen as of now is a "Breaking News" alert on CNN's website.I imagine there will be plenty of articles about his passing online pretty soon.
R.I.P. Mr. Newman,you will be missed.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Online reports are starting to show up about his passing now.

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hEOiFzC0uwlunNsBMhhe8Lk2zoswD93F3T8G0


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is another article.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/madaboutmovies/2008/09/_fast_eddie_felson_hud.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This is from the Wall Street Journal.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122252389164382357.html


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Steve615 said:


> It is being reported that Oscar winning actor Paul Newman has died at age 83... Newman,you will be missed.


I just checked the BBC and they are reporting the news. That saddens me.

He frequently came here to the Pocono Mountains of NE Pa when he was involved with racing at the Pocono track. I never had the 'pleasure' of meeting him. I put pleasure in quotes because those I know who did meet him said the biggest mistake you could make here was mention of him as an actor.

Maybe it's not his greatest acting effort, but mention of Mr Newman immediately brings 'Slap Shot' to mind for me. I also like his depiction of General Groves in 'Fat Man and Little Boy'.

His screen presence is ever so commanding. There are few actors who can even begin to hope for equal status.

--- CHAS


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

HIPAR said:


> Maybe it's not his greatest acting effort, but mention of Mr Newman immediately brings 'Slap Shot' to mind for me.


Yeah that and The Towering Inferno.

How sad. RIP Mr. Newman.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RIP. As usual, the New York Times obit presents a wonderfully informative bio of the man and his career:

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/28/movies/28newman.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin

/steve


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is another article from the AFP.

http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5gpajKdR3zfSvIqceUYOaiYg7PXcw


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Some more links from Yahoo.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080927/122253216000.html

Mr. Newman's biography.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/contributor/1800012316/bio

His filmography.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/contributor/1800012316/filmography

A 10 page,80 photo slideshow.

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Actor-Paul-Newman-dies-83/sm/events/ts/092708paulnewman


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

One more link,from "Newman's Own" Foundation.

http://63.131.143.186/


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Very sad news!

Some of my favorites roles of his was as Henry Gondorff in 'The Sting' and of course as 'Judge Roy Bean' in the movie of the same name.

My wife and I have been buying his products for years, I personally think he made the best spaghetti sauce (sockaroni) and salad dressing that I have ever had. We can only hope that with his passing, his company & beliefs will live on..

May he rest in peace!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Newman was a great actor and humanitarian. I hadn't realized he was suffering from cancer. He was the opposite of the typical Hollywood personality -- intensely private and happily married.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

72 year old Robert Redford described Paul Newman as "a real friend",whose life had left the world a better place,in some comments from him earlier today.
The two major stars had co-starred in Hollywood classics such as "Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid" and "The Sting".
Redford was also quoted as saying that the two of them had hoped to make one more film together,titled "A Walk In The Woods".
But they were forced to scrap those plans due to Newman's advanced years.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/entertainmentusfilmnewmanredford


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A pretty lengthy article about Newman's love for racing.

http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/racing/columns/story?columnist=oreovicz_john&id=3612479


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> RIP. As usual, the New York Times obit presents a wonderfully informative bio of the man and his career:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/28/movies/28newman.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin
> 
> /steve


Here's another lengthy bio on Mr. Newman,from the L.A. Times.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-newman28-2008sep28,0,190975,full.story


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert Redford gave an interview to ABC News earlier today,saying goodbye to Paul Newman.
Here is the 4 page transcript from that interview.

http://abcnews.go.com/WN/story?id=5914309&page=1


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Sad indeed!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Paul Newman's older brother speaks about the legendary actor.

http://www.accesshollywood.com/arthur-newman-reflects-on-the-loss-of-paul-newman-he-was-my-role-model_article_11482


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Broadway will dim its lights tomorrow night at 8 PM for one minute,in honor of Mr. Newman.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117993260.html?categoryid=15&cs=1


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & AP:
Lawmakers passed a resolution Tuesday night (2/24/09) to honor the late actor as a screen legend and humanitarian.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090225/ap_on_en_mo/paul_newman_resolution


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

:up:


----------

